# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  I'm not familiar with the Bahamas, never been there.  But my sister and I are considering trying to find a condo somewhere there on a beach where there might be amentities within walking distance.  It

## NHDiane

I'm not familiar with the Bahamas, never been there.  But my sister and I are considering trying to find a condo somewhere there on a beach where there might be amentities within walking distance.  It will be just the two of us so being steered to an island that is safe is important.  Can anyone suggest a reliable rental agency or owner that might help with this?  Looking for a one or two bedroom, most likely in late April.  Thanks!

----------

